# Anyone here wrap their pet Maltese?



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

I asked a breeder once how she kept staining at bay, and she replied that she wraps. Does anyone actually wrap a pet and not for show? If so, how do you do this and does it take a long time?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It really would not make sense to wrap a pet Maltese because you have to leave their hair in wraps all of the time...so why not just keep it cut short? It's not really an "ideal life" for a pet Maltese in my opinion, to have papers hanging from their hair long-term.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I believe some of our show breeders here on SM wrap their malts but I don't know of any "pet" maltese owners that wrap on a regular basis. I keep Hunter cut short for a variety of reasons but one would be I find it cleaner as he does love to be outside!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

When you say staining are you talking about tear/face stain or urine stain? If you are talking about tear/face stain wrapping is not really going to work. You can rinse the eyes daily, blow dry the face, and brush some cornstarch into the hair underneath the eyes to help absorb moisture. If it's the mustache hair you can comb it back away from the nose and mouth area and band it with the same small bands used to band topknot hair. If it's urine stain you are trying to prevent and you have a male make sure you don't trim the hair around the penis. That hair, when left long, will help direct the flow of urine straight down toward the ground or pee pad. You can also use a self-rinse shampoo daily on the feet and areas of the coat that may be getting hit with urine. If you are trying to prevent urine stain on the back skirt of a female you can part the skirt hair under the tail, brush it over toward each hip and band it on the hips. Again, use a self-rinse shampoo daily on areas like the back feet that may be getting hit with urine. I honestly don't know anyone who keeps their dog in wraps except for when they are showing the dog. It's a lot of work because the dog needs to be unwrapped, brushed thoroughly and rewrapped daily. And still needs to be bathed on average every 5 days.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When Soda is in coat he is wrapped. I wrap him because
1. His coat gets ripped off doing agility
2. I feel it is dangerous to work him in dripping coat because the hair could get caught. I always trim him to even with the ground before a trial and right back up in wraps
Cutting him down works just as well and takes a lot less time.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,
What is a self-rinse shampo? Is it like a water less shampoo? :huh:

Linda, Toby and Sally Spirit :wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Self-rinse shampoo is a liquid shampoo that gets squirted or sprayed on to an area of the coat, worked through the area with your fingers and then blown dry (no rinsing required). It's meant for "spot cleaning" areas that get dirty, i.e., feet, face, back skirt, areas that get hit with urine, without having to do a full bath and blowdry.  I fill a needle-nose squirt bottle for using around the eyes, and fill a spray bottle for using on feet and skirt.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can also just blot it dry for day-to-day use if you don't mind a little dampness.


----------

